

Facebook Acqhires Storylane Because It’s Time To Fight Tumblr - joshualastdon
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/08/facebook-tumblr-storylaneduken/

======
makomk
You know, I'm pretty sure that Tumblr wouldn't have nearly the appeal it does
if users had to post everything under their real name...

~~~
arindone
This is an overly simplistic statement. They're completely different tools:

Tumblr is a tool for developing (micro?)blogs about any topic under the sun --
therefore identity isn't really relevant (unless you WANT to be an
authoritative source on a topic, for which a real identity WILL take you
further than a pseudonym on average)

Facebook is about connecting people -- REAL people; therefore pseudonyms take
away from that experience. If pseudonyms were in any way positively correlated
with the experience, Myspace would still be going strong.

------
RexRollman
I suppose this will be a happy thing for some people but I wouldn't touch it
with a ten foot pole. In my opinion, Facebook is too shady.

